# Titusville fly guides



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Capt Willy Le


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Justin Price


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2012)

Wily and Justin as suggested. Scott MacCalla is great. He’s back from LA in a week or two. Nick Sassic, Billy Rotne. I think that’s the core of mostly-fly guides.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Mark Benson doesn't do as much in the lagoon these days, but he's dialed in on American shad on the St. Johns and can put you on some trophy bass at the Ritz-Carlton lakes in Orlando.


----------



## tailspotter74 (Nov 19, 2020)

justin price


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

another vote for Willy Le
Mosquito Lagoon Fly Fishing - Native Fly Charters Fishing Guide


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

John Tarr that’s who Flip fishes with a lot. John knows his stuff and the lagoon. He used to work at the Titusville Flyfisher shop back in the glory days. He has a HB he guides out of.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Willy, Justin or Scott.


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

Justin Price. Justin Price. Justin Price.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I second Scott Maccalla (Backcast Charters). You can reach him at 321.795.9259. Might also check with Captain Chris Myers (Central Florida Sight Fishing Charters) at 321.239.2848. I've fished with both and both are excellent.


----------

